# can i put anything in an overflow?



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

i was going to make a built in sump but no one wanted to cut acrylic and they cut it off by a little bit and blah blah blah whatever, so i just made a little overflow that ill plug a 30 or 50 AC to. anyways i was just wondering if theres anything that would go in there, like lr rubble or something to further aid biological filtration. also i know you dont put filter pads in a filter for SW (its my first one) so what would go in my filter?


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

bioballs are always fun. maybe a bag of carbon or calcium?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Bioballs are useless in a reef enviorment. Of course, they are fine in FOWLR/FO. They will become a 'trate factory.

I am pretty sure LR and LS are your main source of your biological filtration. You could use some LR rubble for extra "help."

You can put filter pads in SW. These would be ones you can use for like Marineland HOB filters. I have seen a lot of people DIY an AC110 and put an extra slot in for a Penguin, Emperor, or Millenium filter cartridge. You can use filter floss and activated carbon as well.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

alright thanks, and thats what im going to do, make a AC 30 into a little fuge dealy with a slot for a filter pad and put some lr rubble in the overflow. thanks everyone.


----------

